# Weekend of Horrors



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

...so the party starts this Thursday in LA, what used to be Fangoria magazines Weekend of Horrors, is now Creation Entertainment's W.O.H. I got my tix for Saturday, my 5th year going, and it's a blast!!!!!! Here's a link for you all, I'll take lots of pix to share. Happy Haunting! :voorhees:

http://www.creationent.com/cal/woh.htm


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like fun. Have a good time and post pictures when you get back!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Spooky1, I will post pix for sure!


----------

